# AFAW- 6-n-bait



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Tommy,

Want to buy a 6-n-bait conventional rod before x-mas. What do you now have in stock?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

11, 12, and 13' 6nbaits are in stock and ready to ship!!!

Tommy


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Tommy,

Three things:
- How does the 13 foot rod compare to an HDX. I really like my HDX and have thrown it around 420 feet with 7oz weight. Will the 13 foot rod the perform the same or better than the HDX for the average caster?

-What are coasters? No reel seat?

-Can I call you with the number on the casting pro site?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 13' 6nbait compares very favorably with the HDX.

Power - I've thrown both rods over 700' in practice with a tourney reel and tourney sinker.

I've thrown both rods well over 500' with 8 oz with a fishing reel loaded with 15lb test line.

The 6nbait Butt is considerably thinner at <24mm compared to the HDX at >26mm.

Both rods are powerful heavers that will handle 8nbait with no problem and also perform well as a dual purpose rod on the casting field. The costs are close with the AFAW coming in at 199.99 and the HDX at 229.00. I have both in stock and ready to deliver!!!

Coasters are small clamps that many UK fishermen use to secure the reel to the rod. I use them for tourney casting and also for fishing with the Beach, Big Beach and Rock AFAW rods.

Yes you can call me at 910-540-1668. If I don't pickup i will call you back, just leave a voicemail.

Tommy


----------

